# Laser Measure?



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

DH is looking for a laser tape measure and I'm not sure where to point him. We've tried the box stores and local home improvement places with no luck. I've looked online and the prices range from about $30 to over $400.

He works in flooring and does measurements all day. Having a laser measure would make his job so much faster, and I want to get him this as a "just because" gift. 

I don't want to spend a lot of money but I would like something that works, and something reliable.

Any recs?

Thanks!!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The $300 Stabila is very hot now







http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-06150-Laser-Distance-Measurer/dp/B000OVA2VW

The $150 Stabila is a good value
http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-06300...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1239632321&sr=8-1

Buying a Laser Distance tool is confusing now because of their advertising claims e.g. ft & inches is not as good as running inches IMO. If you want to be confused here is a thread over on JLC:
http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47435


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Make sure you get a true laser measure; some say laser but that is just the pointer, they measure by ultra sonic waves. They are no way near as accurate as they can be effected by anything that may be in the way of the sound wave.

If all of his measuring is inside the Stanly fat-max should do the job, they range in price from $79 on sale to $99 regular price. They claim to be accurate within 1/4 of an inch with in 100 feet. I used one when I was a real estate appraiser. When I first started using it I would double check the measurements just to be sure (I was filling out legal documents).

The more expensive lasers have longer measuring capabilities and a brighter laser for outdoor measurement. They may also have extra features: such as blue tooth, and functions to triangulate a measurement.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

brokenknee is correct, i got a 'Strait-Line sonic laser tape' as a gift.... -=chuckle=- 
you pay shipping and it's yours.... 
they can't even spell 'straight' correctly....i still use a tape measure......

DM


----------

